# Blazblue



## duo2nd (Jul 25, 2008)

*Blazblue: Calamity Trigger*

http://blazblue.jp/index.html

The game is a cousin of the Guilty Gear series and it's spiritual successor. Dunno but the game rocks hard when Daisuke Ishiwatari does the designs and music. So does the Gameplay.

Game is set to release in Winter 2008 in Arcades in both America and Japan (I think).
Game Trailer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiXL6NWzVXM


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 25, 2008)

So what's your opinion on the title? I first thought of Taz from Looney Tunes spitting up something.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 25, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> So what's your opinion on the title? I first thought of Taz from Looney Tunes spitting up something.



Well It seems a bit funny. Anyway the real title of this Blazblue: Calamity Trigger.
And it's rumored this will be in the consoles in the PS3


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 25, 2008)

Op, just got worse. I've never played a Guilty Gear before, though I've been meaning to play the one on Wii when I find it. I really dig the sprite work in Blazblue but why is the Gear Guilty?


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 25, 2008)

TÃ¦farÃ³s said:


> Op, just got worse. I've never played a Guilty Gear before, though I've been meaning to play the one on Wii when I find it. I really dig the sprite work in Blazblue but why is the Gear Guilty?



Because some people stated that the game sets 10 years after Guilty Gear XX. But I dunno if I can trust that rumor or not.

But I believe it's the spiritual successor of Guilty Gear. So there.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 25, 2008)

I've seen the trailer a while ago and i loved it, i always loved the GG series and i can't wait to try this spiritual successor out.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 26, 2008)

That girl uses guns. This game is gonna rock.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 26, 2008)

I love the specials, they all look so sick.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 26, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> I love the specials, they all look so sick.



As every GG-style game specials should. *coughFaustScalpelcough*


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, the characters already have the GG feel to them... Heck, I can tell which is the "Sol", the "Ky", and the "Potemkin". lol


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 26, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah, the characters already have the GG feel to them... Heck, I can tell which is the "Sol", the "Ky", and the "Potemkin". lol


I actually got to reading the "BlazSolwannabe's" and the "BlazKywannabe's" bio, and the Ky one (Jin was his name) only reminds of Ky by his looks; character-wise, and special-wise, he is completely different.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, Ice instead of lightning.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 26, 2008)

Actually I was looking at Noel (she was one of the first characters to be shown back then) when talking about Ky... but yeah Jin also has that Ky feel.

Heck, it's blue and white all over again!


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 27, 2008)

I agree. Other characters has their GG counterparts feel to them also.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 27, 2008)

Jaw-drop, oh-snap, etc. I hadn't heard of this, but Guilty Gear is the awesome... Hope this hits a console sometime, because the one arcade we have around here would never get something like that in.

*wanders off listening to the GG soundtracks* Here's hoping the music is just as good here, too.


----------



## Verin Asper (Jul 27, 2008)

...Playing it...cause I love GG so I know I'll love this series =3

also Notice....BB...GG...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

Yeah lol gotta love the Engrish too!


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 27, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Yeah lol gotta love the Engrish too!



YAY US Release!


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 27, 2008)

Noel actually reminds me of Millia rather than Ky but also a bit of Jam as well.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 27, 2008)

I thought Noel was a reversal of Bridget lol


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 27, 2008)

Bridget is a guy.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 27, 2008)

Maybe he meant as in Noel uses guns like Bridget uses yo-yos?


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 27, 2008)

I dunno....But she is BB's Millia and Bridget combined.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 28, 2008)

By reversal I mean a girl looking like a guy (as opposed to a guy looking like a girl).


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh.


----------



## Landis (Jul 28, 2008)

This game looks amazing. I'm excited about it.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 28, 2008)

People, we got test vids

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hOmLUtThwWg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hzx4J1ml1mI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhA6IWDqTCo


----------



## Micah Coon (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm sorry, you had me at "Guilty Gear".
I love these "over-the-top" fighting games...


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 28, 2008)

If you go to the website, http://www.blazblue.com/

They have characters up that we haven't seen yet like in Duo's 3rd video.
Those two ladies are Rachel Alucard and Taokaka.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 29, 2008)

Well if you see that site, there are new characters, a Chinese girl, a Faust/Testament Hybrid and BB's own Chipp.


----------



## Micah Coon (Jul 29, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Faust/Testament Hybrid


...wait, you mean they decided to go all out on the cheap?


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 29, 2008)

Micah Coon said:


> ...wait, you mean they decided to go all out on the cheap?



I mean this.






Then the chinese girl





BB's own Chipp





And the new one, the 10th and final character, Carl Clover





Forgive me on the last pic. It's HUGE.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 29, 2008)

^lol Zappa


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah That's what I though on the last character.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ^lol Zappa



My reaction was more "Harry Potter summons the ghost of Mary Poppins O_O"


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 30, 2008)

Ah so Carl's the new shota?


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, but at least he's not a trap like Bridget.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 30, 2008)

duo2nd said:


> Well if you see that site, there are new characters, a Chinese girl, a Faust/Testament Hybrid and BB's own Chipp.



That guy could actually look like Chipp's Sensei or something.



WolfoxOkamichan said:


> ^lol Zappa




That's exactly what i thought.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> That guy could actually look like Chipp's Sensei or something.



There's already official artwork of Chipp's Sensei, and he doesn't look anything like this guy.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 30, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> There's already official artwork of Chipp's Sensei, and he doesn't look anything like this guy.




Ah, i have yet to see it then.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 30, 2008)

^Go here.
Check the "Endings" for the first GG ("Guilty Gear") and view Chipp's ending.


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 30, 2008)

Man all 10 characters with 10 different magic seals.
Ok...High Quality Scans:
http://www.famitsu.com/game/news/1216992_1124.html <= Famitsu
http://japan.gamespot.com/arcade/screenshots/common/pictures/0,3800075610,10314047p-199,00.htm <= Gamespot Japan.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 30, 2008)

So i guess they are keeping the name official.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 31, 2008)

So it's only 10 characters eh?


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 31, 2008)

Yes. 10 Characters officially.


----------



## XeroHedgehog (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm somewhat of a fan of the Guilty Gear series, but I can honestly say that I am not really interested in Blazblue. Its character roster doesnt really call out to me. It seems somewhat...bland.

Oh well.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Jul 31, 2008)

Hmm, I guess I'll get used to the 10-character roster.

And I like the cast here - quite zany and not generally boring like most fighters from some ancient period.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm glad the characters are somewhat bland in comparison to GG, since I was afraid they would overdo it by trying to make the characters even more cooky than in GG.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think they are pretty zany in themselves even if it's not GG level.


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 1, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Aug 1, 2008)

^Yeah.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 1, 2008)

Though i wonder if with each new game they will add more characters like in GG. Also wonder if we will get an I-no type boss for this game.


----------



## Ride_the_Lightning (Aug 1, 2008)

DarkTalbain64 said:


> Though i wonder if with each new game they will add more characters like in GG. Also wonder if we will get an I-no type boss for this game.



Or a Leopaldon type boss. *is shot*


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 1, 2008)

Ride_the_Lightning said:


> Or a Leopaldon type boss. *is shot*



OH noes! Not like Gold Lightan!


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 11, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8JVZihwaBOg - New trailer from July 31, 2008 (Old but it's WORTH IT!)

The gameplay of Noel, Tager, Taokaka, Rachael, Jin, and Ragna were shown. But none of the new announced characters were shown in the vid.


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 11, 2008)

(Darn double posts) D:


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 11, 2008)

Rachel looks insane, her moves are so everywhere. Taokaka looks like a cross between Chun li and Felicia, which should be interesting...


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 11, 2008)

I guess so..


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 27, 2008)

New Trailer. Now all characters involved.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1P618RhMe2U


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 27, 2008)

Can't wait to play this...


----------



## duo2nd (Mar 6, 2009)

I Hate to Revive this but GOOD NEWS!

BlazBlue is now scheduled for a PS3 and XBOX 360 in Summer 2009. Well it have extra features:

-Brand-new anime opening featuring a new song by J-pop artist Kotoko.
-A new story mode for each character, with varying endings.
-Brand-new anime cutscenes for each character's story modes, done by GONZO, the animators of Afro Samurai among other things.
-Online multiplayer.
-Added color palettes, and possibly Color Edit.
-Astral Finishes for ALL CHARACTERS. Yep, every character that did not have an AF in the Arcade version will have a brand-new one exclusive to the console version.
-English voice actors.
-The ability to change said English voice actors at will. Yep, you can change them back to Japanese. They said it will work something like Street Fighter 4.
-Possible balance changes.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Mar 7, 2009)

Very win, now i will be able to play it.


----------



## duo2nd (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah.


----------

